# instruction sheet copy needed!!



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

HOWDY! COULD ANYONE SEND ME A COPY OF AN instruction sheet OF THIS KIT: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290444599841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

PLEASE HELP! THANKS.......RHINO!!!!!!!


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Please Help!!!!*

I'M SURE ANY 1/32 SCALE SIZE MONOGRAM/REVELL COBRA HELICOPTER *instruction sheet WILL DO! PLEASE HELP.
*


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

RHINO#1 said:


> I'M SURE ANY 1/32 SCALE SIZE MONOGRAM/REVELL COBRA HELICOPTER *instruction sheet WILL DO! PLEASE HELP.
> *


http://www.revell.com/index.html
The above link takes you to the revel instruction sheet archive, I hope this helps.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kenlee said:


> http://www.revell.com/index.html
> The above link takes you to the revel instruction sheet archive, I hope this helps.


Click on service and support in the banner across the top then on the support click on instruction plans on the left side of the page. There are numerous instruction sheets there in adobe format.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

NO HELP! THANKS ANYWAY:thumbsup:


----------

